# Transmission Fluid Replacement



## RedfordRules (Jun 19, 2003)

My cousin and I are trying to change the transmission fluid in his 1994 Maxima. It is an automatic transmission and his engine is the 3.0 liter with a single overhead cam. We checked the Haynes book and the picture it showed looked nothing like the borttom of his transmission. Can anyone tell me where the drain plug is for this car? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

This is an RE4F02 model, his model is just like my 94 Maxima Sohc. And this is how it looks like:











You're going to need a big braker bar with 1/2"drive and stick it into that slot and brake it opens. Be awared that there is NO replaceable trans filter for this transmission model. Although, you could change the filter but you really have to take the trans apart. So don't worry about the filter, just drain the fluids and let it drains for 20mins. Fill it back up with 4 qts of your fav atf brand, I used Amsoil. Redline is also a great brand name to mess with too. After you do what you have to torque it back to 28 ft lbs using a torque wrench. Don't OVER torque it. 



I just did it to my car, it took me freaking forever to realized that nut is there and it looks pretty fruity to realize that's the one. Surprisingly, the Hayes book didn't have it, so I have to relied on the Chilton book. Here is a link to the online version:

http://www.cybrrpartspro.com/Chilton Manuals/8961m/8961CH01_43.HTML

It's always good to grab the Chilton too if you can, it has some pretty virtual info that Hayes don't (and vice versa, too), such as this case and the jack point and jackstand spots were clearly defined. If I had known the Chilton book earlier I would've had not made some of the most dumbest mistake ever cuz I pretty screwed up most of the jack rails that were designed for the scissor jack. Oh well, we all live and learn.


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Btw, if know whether the nut (w/head) from the DOHC or model 95 to later fits this tranny, please let me know. Or any nut that is the same size as this one and has a head with it, will do it. Cuz serious, this nut sucks, doesn't matter what you do to it, your oil will always drips out, just a tiny amount over a long period of time. But it still pissed me off, I rather have a nut with a head so that I could stick a rubber gasket to it and that rubber gasket will seal the hole. Thus, no more leakages.

Any info, please PM or email me at [email protected].

Thanks.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

have you tried teflon tape?


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

I'll keep that in mind but I am not so sure about teflon, aren't they a little dangerous to use? Fram oil filter has teflon and people have reported that teflon has ruined their engine.


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Btw, Mark. I really liked your BMW headlight mod, that looks really slick. When I get some moneys, I am thinking about getting it. I think they're around $140 for two housings, right? In the meanwhile, I just ordered two Hilite superwhite bulbs w/7000k. I think it's bs since it draws the same power as the OE lights which is 65/45W. But in your opinion, would you recommend using these Xenon HID bulbs from Ebay? Would the quality be as good as BMW mod or at least close?


----------



## RedfordRules (Jun 19, 2003)

OK. Thanks very much. I'll share this with my Cousin Chuck and we'll see what we can do. 

I don't think he leaks transmission fluid now. Did your leakage problem start after you took the plug out for the first time?

Thanks again.


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

np, 

mine has always been leaking before and after this event. There weren't a whole lot of leakages, just a few drips over a long period of times, like several months. It's not really a big deal. But it really pisses me off, cuz I love this car and hated when tedious things like these happen.


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Oh I got it:

http://www.permatex.com/auto/autouh.asp?automotive=yes&f_call=get_item&item_no=56521

Tell Chuck about getting this tube, he'll need it. It's a great teflon alternative and safe for engine usage. Darn, I don't I feel like taking out my ATF just to seal up the thread but I'll use it next time I change my fluid. That 4 qarts of Amsoil costed me over $30 smackeroos. I'll try to use this Permatex sealant to seal from the head, at least that's the best I could do right now, and use a cap to encapsulate it down, while using a duct tape to hold down the cap.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

bvtran said:


> *Btw, Mark. I really liked your BMW headlight mod, that looks really slick. When I get some moneys, I am thinking about getting it. I think they're around $140 for two housings, right? In the meanwhile, I just ordered two Hilite superwhite bulbs w/7000k. I think it's bs since it draws the same power as the OE lights which is 65/45W. But in your opinion, would you recommend using these Xenon HID bulbs from Ebay? Would the quality be as good as BMW mod or at least close? *


140 sounds about right. i'm not really sure which would be bette, however, the bmw light output is incredible with silvania silverstars but they are really expensive (25 dollars each).

the teflon tape goes on the threads of the bolt so it doesn't even go into the tranny, unless you aren't careful.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

speakin of the bmw headlights, iv been wanting to get my hand on thoes for the longest....couple things though, i know the M3's fit, but iv seen some with angle eyes. which ones are thoes?


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

they are the same E36 headlights but with angel eyes in them. no difference in design at all. you can find the true angel eye kits that use leds for around 500 if i remember correctly or you can get a standard bulb angel eye kit for under 100. the real angel eyes look simply amazing and i'd love to install some but i'd rather spend 500 dollars on a go fast mod first.


----------

